# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Если судить о фильме только по названию

## Irina

* Если судить о фильме только по названию* 

"Бригада" - про строителей-гастарбайтеров.

"Девчата" - панорамные съемки ночной стометровки.

"Красота по американски" - про бигмак.

"Основной инстикт" - про еду.

"Человек дождя" - про бомжей.

"Место встречи изменить нельзя" - романтическая комедия про первое свидание.

"От заката до рассвета" - эротическая мелодрама про взаимоотношения полов.

"Полет над гнездом кукушки" - про наркоту

"Схватка" - про матерей.

"Невероятные приключения итальянцев в России" - футбольный матч Локомотив - Интер.

"Корпорация монстров" - рабочее название телешоу "Дом - 2"

"Крепкий орешек" - семейная драма про то, как жена умирает, а муж остаеццо жить с этим грузом...

"Мимино" - про домино.

"Берегись автомобиля" - туристы в Англии.

"Последний самурай" - предыстория "последнего бойскаута".

"Турецкий гамбит" - про турецких шахматистов.

"Волшебная страна" - про Голландию.

"Унесенные ветром" - фильм про дистрофиков.

"Ну, погоди!" - про милицию

"Ночной дозор" - сериал из жизни ДПС-ников

"Бой с тенью" - о белой горячке.

"Звонок" - про школу.

"Ван Хельсинг" - Иван в Хельсинках.

"Поймай меня если сможешь" - про Басаева.

"Убить Билла" - о Монике Левински

"Табор уходит в небо" - про то, как цыгане строили Шаттл

"Жмурки" - про детскую игру

"Матрица" - про математиков

"Игры разума" - про мужиков, играющих в домино

"Водитиль для Веры" - о шофере римского Папы.

"Стиратель" - о мужике-подкаблучнике

"Сматывай удочки" - о рыбнадзоре

"Сорвиголова" - про серийного убийцу

"Цыпочка" - про птицефабрику

"Улица разбитых фонарей" - про алкашей

"На игле" - про ежей

"Бетховен" - про композитора

"Бумер" - про жвачки

"Бегущий по лезвию" - про таракана-экстремала

"Американский пирог" - о Макдональсе

"Фантастическая четверка" - про тюнингованные "Жигули" 4-ой модели.

"Даже не думай" - про лоботомию

"Личный номер" - про присвоение УНП

"38 попугаев" - про африканского снайпера

"Белые цыпочки" - про кур-альбиносов

"Тонкая красная линия" - про генеральские штаны

"Универсальный солдат" - про духа-первогодку

"Спасти рядового Райана" - про комитет солдатских матерей.

"Поющие в терновнике" - про алкашей

"Пила" - про женщину-алкоголичку

"Море внутри" - про пивное опьянение

"Где-то плачет иволга" - про злобных юнатов.

"Армагеддон" - Моисеев и Пенкин пришли к власти!

"Зеленый фургон" - про наркотики

"Три толстяка" - про пиво

"Доживем до понедельника" - про студенческую пьянку после стипендии

"Пираты ХХ века" - про взлом программного обеспечения

"Жестокие игры" - про русскую рулетку и "догони меня кирпич"

"Спартак и Калашников" - про будни футбольных фэнов

"Космос как предчувствие" - про ожидание прихода

"Мама, не Горюй" - про бухалово с родителями

"Волга Волга" - про гаишников

"Служебный роман" - про Маринину, которая на работе писала книги

"Злая машина" - про смерть сисадмина

"Касабланка" - про плохо печатающий принтер

"Невезучие" - про забастовку водителей

"Кошки против собак" - про депутатов

"Кислотный дом" - про станцию зарядки аккумуляторов

"Батальоны просят огня" - про перекуры в армии

"Константин - повелитель тьмы" - про электриков

"Спартак" - про футбол

"Давай сделаем это по-быстрому" - про то как майкрософт писал винду

"Ломоносов" - про боксеров

"Куб" - про наркоманов

"Я знаю, что вы сделали прошлым летом" - про быстрых и горячих эстонцев

"Заговор" - про народную медицину

"Вспомнить все" - про вчерашний праздник

"Планета Обезьян" - про расовую дискриминацию негров

"Елена Троянская" - про бабу, которая писала компьютерные вирусы

"Жажда Скорости" - про чувака, который сожрал экстази

"Враг у ворот" - про футболистов

"Крестоносцы" - будни станции скорой помощи

"Грязный Гарри" - про нечестную игру шахматиста Каспарова

*
А что бы вы подумали видя только названия этих фильмов?*

----------

